# VAGCOM tweaks for power steering?



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. Is there anyway to adjust the power steering settings at all on the CC by using VAGCOM adjustments or codes? 

The reason why I ask is because I was toying around last night against a Lexus GS 430, and noticed that the CC steering is very vague and too sensitive to input at high speeds while going around corners. During my little play session I hit a stretch of road that winds to the left and then sharply to the right and the CC steering seemed to be numb,almost video game like, therefore I over corrected on both curves. The CC stay planted, but it was all over the place due to my over correction in the corners. 

My previous car did not have this problem on the same stretch of road due to steering that became heavier at high speeds, which let me know my tire limits and provided better control. 

I also noticed on normal day to day driving that the CC seems to wonder more on the road than any other car I had owned before due to the lack of feel and lightness of the electric power steering setting,therefore I want to stiffen the steering feel if possible.

I have read automobile magazine reviews that bash electric steering in newer cars and initially thought that the reviewer were just being nick-picky when they complained about the lack of steering input from cars they tested with the electric steering systems, but I now understand that the reviewers are correct about the vagueness of the electric steering systems when precise driving input is needed. 

So, do anyone know of a way to adjust the power steering behavior, VAGCOM or no VAGCOM?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Prior to about 2009, you could use VAGCOM to adjust the level of assist of the electric rack. Not anymore, locked-out by VW, for liability reasons I'm sure.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Hi everyone. Is there anyway to adjust the power steering settings at all on the CC by using VAGCOM adjustments or codes?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I was toying around last night against a Lexus GS 430, and noticed that the CC steering is very vague and too sensitive to input at high speeds while going around corners. During my little play session I hit a stretch of road that winds to the left and then sharply to the right and the CC steering seemed to be numb,almost video game like, therefore I over corrected on both curves. The CC stay planted, but it was all over the place due to my over correction in the corners.
> 
> ...


First of all, let me say that this is a good question for you to post to the Ross-Tech forum.
http://forums.ross-tech.com/

Secondly, post this question to the following forum as well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?510-VAG-COM-Diagnostic-Forum

In both instances, be sure to include a copy of your VCDS scan.

Okay, sorry I cannot answer your question, however I have experienced the same thing on both of my CCs, an 09 VR6 and my current 13. However, I can assure you it is not the Electric Power steering that is causing this problem.

I also have an 09 Eos that is very easy to maneuver around curves at high speeds and tracks beautifully on the freeways. My Eos is much more responsive with better road feel than the CCs and it also has Electric Power steering.

I live in a very rural area so typically drive a lot of high speed routes. There is a frontage road near me that has a few high speed curves that I have tested all of my vehicles on. The speed limit is 35 mph around those curves. 

My CC does well at about 60 mph around them but the Eos can handle 70 mph.

The worst car I had for handling these curves was my 04 Cobra due to its heavy cast iron engine causing under steer and believe it or not, my 2000 Focus was the best. It would handle 75 mph around the curves and stay firm with no under or over steer.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Carguy10 said:


> Hi everyone. Is there anyway to adjust the power steering settings at all on the CC by using VAGCOM adjustments or codes?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I was toying around last night against a Lexus GS 430, and noticed that the CC steering is very vague and too sensitive to input at high speeds while going around corners. During my little play session I hit a stretch of road that winds to the left and then sharply to the right and the CC steering seemed to be numb,almost video game like, therefore I over corrected on both curves. The CC stay planted, but it was all over the place due to my over correction in the corners.
> 
> ...


I had the same as what you were describing and while I was getting some work done on my car by a tuning firm in Germany we got talking about it and they said that they have heard of a lot of Audi cars having the same problem. They rang a local VW dealer and my car was booked in with the dealer to have the steering rack replaced under warranty once they were finished with the car.

On the way home the car was completely different to drive especially on a straight road with a side wind. From what I could get from the dealer it is a known problem within the VAG family.

The steering is still a little vague around dead centre but it is a lot better and it doesn't wonder around on the road now even in a side wind.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I think that the CC handles very very well, but I guess that I was surprised by how disconnected it felt while driving quickly around corners. It felt like I driving a car that had too much power steering fluid added to the fluid reservoir, it was just too light. I guess I am wrong to say that it wonders on the road, maybe i should say it tracks the road imperfections too easily and needs to be redirected to the center a lot. A form of Car ADD

To the CC's credit it handled my over correction well and stayed planted through the curves, even though I was driving like a rooky teenager who has just got his driver license and do not know how to handle a car very well at speed. However, the Lexus driver seemed to have had the same trouble as well on the S-bend because it does have a slight dip after leaving the left turn going into the right that lifts the car a bit, which is where I got into trouble because I used too much steering input going into the right turn while trying to recover after the dip.

Maybe I will just change out the sorry Hankook Ventus V4 tires for better tires and buy some Bilsteins to stiffen up the suspension for better control, and learn how to drive a car with light steering no matter if you are going 100+ mph or 20 mph:banghead:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Will22 said:


> I had the same as what you were describing and while I was getting some work done on my car by a tuning firm in Germany we got talking about it and they said that they have heard of a lot of Audi cars having the same problem. They rang a local VW dealer and my car was booked in with the dealer to have the steering rack replaced under warranty once they were finished with the car.
> 
> On the way home the car was completely different to drive especially on a straight road with a side wind. From what I could get from the dealer it is a known problem within the VAG family.
> 
> The steering is still a little vague around dead centre but it is a lot better and it doesn't wonder around on the road now even in a side wind.


Thanks for the tip about the steering rack. I will call the VW dealership and have them check it out. Maybe I have a bad rack or something. However after doing some research, I think I may just have crappy tires that break traction too easy, which adds to the inherit vagueness of the electric rack. Still, since I am still under warranty I let VW check it out anyway.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Update. I found the reason for my numb/too light steering issue during spirited driving. After checking the steering assist with my Ross-tech tool, I found that my DSR setting was switched off. The DSR is part of the ESP system that helps the steering stay on track and provides a little push when it senses that the car is experiencing over/under steer conditions. So now I am good to go. I will test it out today and see if it makes a different while driving. I was reading that it is normally turned off for most VW cars that are shipped to the US due to how it nudges the steering wheel, which is very unpopular to Americans , but is enabled for car in other countries. Since I do drive a bit aggressively I think I may need it activated.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Carguy10 said:


> Update. I found the reason for my numb/too light steering issue during spirited driving. After checking the steering assist with my Ross-tech tool, I found that my DSR setting was switched off. The DSR is part of the ESP system that helps the steering stay on track and provides a little push when it senses that the car is experiencing over/under steer conditions. So now I am good to go. I will test it out today and see if it makes a different while driving. I was reading that it is normally turned off for most VW cars that are shipped to the US due to how it nudges the steering wheel, which is very unpopular to Americans , but is enabled for car in other countries. Since I do drive a bit aggressively I think I may need it activated.


Americans can be driving idiots compared to the ROW. Can you tell us where in the VCDS settings this is? I'd like to check my Passat, which actually feels fine but this also might have to do with keeping crosswinds at bay -- a selling point at the time but I've never felt the car do anything when it's real windy on the highway. Thx.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

gtaylor0 said:


> Americans can be driving idiots compared to the ROW. Can you tell us where in the VCDS settings this is? I'd like to check my Passat, which actually feels fine but this also might have to do with keeping crosswinds at bay -- a selling point at the time but I've never felt the car do anything when it's real windy on the highway. Thx.


DSR is located in the steering assist control module under adaptation. My CC had the option "0" selected which means it was disabled, therefore I selected "1" which enabled it. You will need a security code to be able to access the DSR feature, however Ross Tech provides it in the VCDS software.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Carguy10 said:


> DSR is located in the steering assist control module under adaptation. My CC had the option "0" selected which means it was disabled, therefore I selected "1" which enabled it. You will need a security code to be able to access the DSR feature, however Ross Tech provides it in the VCDS software.


You can change the level from 0 to 1 or 2. However DSR is not turned on on the US models by default so changing this will have no effect. There is another bit in a different module that need to be changed to activate DSR on our US Spec CC's. I tried to do this a while back and had no luck. I maybe RossTech can help with this. I currently get a soft code in the steering module because i only have DSR enabled in one of the two required modules.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

L8Train said:


> You can change the level from 0 to 1 or 2. However DSR is not turned on on the US models by default so changing this will have no effect. There is another bit in a different module that need to be changed to activate DSR on our US Spec CC's. I tried to do this a while back and had no luck. I maybe RossTech can help with this. I currently get a soft code in the steering module because i only have DSR enabled in one of the two required modules.


I checked my codes and do not have any fault codes related to my power steering module. I only noticed one setting under steering assist and it was "1" or "0", on or off. I read that the GTI have a more aggressive DSR system that can be adjusted from strong to weak setting, but the CC only have a simple nudge-like feature that helps slightly.
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59290

I gave my CC a go with the DSR activated and it does helps with driving around corners and the tracking of the steering wheel. I hit a corner that normally pushes my CC to the limit at about 80mph+ and my CC handle the corner like it was on rails at about 85mph. 

So, I guess that DSR helps by making very small steering input to slightly correct my steering errors when it notices understeer/oversteer conditions. However, I did not notice any involvement of the system while I was driving, so I guess it just fixed what I was doing wrong only while I was already turning. I like it:thumbup:

I believe that the system helps mostly during spirited driving ,cross winds, and on uneven road surfaces like here in Ga. that cause the CC the wonder due to tracking. Most owners will not see any benefits from have it activated if they do not drive aggressively or drive on bad roads often. However, it does solves my high speed steering concern.

P.S. When you scan your car sometimes you may have to connect a battery charger to prevent minor voltage related errors from messing up your module scan results. Just a tip:thumbup:

P.S. again did you have an option to select 2 for your DSR? I asked because I only had the option to turn it on or off- 0 or 1 only, however I do have the 3.6 which may have a different setup than your 2.0T.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Carguy10 said:


> I checked my codes and do not have any fault codes related to my power steering module. I only noticed one setting under steering assist and it was "1" or "0", on or off. I read that the GTI have a more aggressive DSR system that can be adjusted from strong to weak setting, but the CC only have a simple nudge-like feature that helps slightly.
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59290
> 
> I gave my CC a go with the DSR activated and it does helps with driving around corners and the tracking of the steering wheel. I hit a corner that normally pushes my CC to the limit at about 80mph+ and my CC handle the corner like it was on rails at about 85mph.
> ...


Yes i do have three options for DSR on mine 0, 1 and 2. Its quite possible that the 3.6 comes standard with DSR on. But on my 2010 2.0T it is defaulted as off.
Also i am a very spirited driver :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

L8Train said:


> Yes i do have three options for DSR on mine 0, 1 and 2. Its quite possible that the 3.6 comes standard with DSR on. But on my 2010 2.0T it is defaulted as off.
> Also i am a very spirited driver :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


LOL to spirited driving. Maybe all the 2.0T w/DSG has the more aggressive DSR system that does more than just nudge the steering. That is probably why you have to add the different module to get it work on your CC. 

I have read that VW uses two different DSR systems-Driver Steering Recommendation(CC) and Dynamic Steering Recommendation(GTI).The dynamic system is supposed to be more adjustable and more aggressive in steering involvement than the driver system. I guess it is like the ASR and ESP systems, where as both systems aid in traction but one is more advanced than the other.

I have the option to use the driver version in my CC, but not the dynamic. If you have more options than maybe you can use the dynamic version in your CC if you can fully unlock it.

By the way the DSR was switched off in my CC by default, i had to code it to work. I believe all VW's shipped to the U.S. has it disabled by default, however DSR can be easily switched on by using a RossTech tool, at least on the 2010 3.6 Sport model which I have. I do not know if it works on other CCs from different years and configurations.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

So will this work on US cars?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

faroodi said:


> So will this work on US cars?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes. Well at least on the 2010 3.6 Sport CC. Here is link I found that walked me through with my Ross Tech VCDS tool. However, unlike the the link that is for the GTI, I only had a choice of "0" and "1" which was just on and off for the CC.
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=818996&postcount=295

After doing research it seems that my CC has the same steering unit as the Audi guys, because they have the same setup in VCDS to turn DSR on and off-"1" or "0" unlike the gti.
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?152385-Driver-Steering-Recommendation


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> LOL to spirited driving. Maybe all the 2.0T w/DSG has the more aggressive DSR system that does more than just nudge the steering. That is probably why you have to add the different module to get it work on your CC.
> 
> I have read that VW uses two different DSR systems-Driver Steering Recommendation(CC) and Dynamic Steering Recommendation(GTI).The dynamic system is supposed to be more adjustable and more aggressive in steering involvement than the driver system. I guess it is like the ASR and ESP systems, where as both systems aid in traction but one is more advanced than the other.
> 
> ...


I activated my DSR today and found that highway driving is an absolute pleasure. In fact, it is like driving an entirely different car with little to almost no SW correction required. However, trying to maneuver in parking lots where fast steering is, or may be required, is very difficult. The steering is extremely heavy then.

I am not sure I like the tradeoff very much. It is especially hard for my wife. It seems as though when trying to steer at very slow speeds, the faster you try to turn the wheel, the more resistance there is.

Plus, I have that annoying "Steering Wheel" code on the dash that didn't want to go away today, in spite of almost 70 miles of driving.

My main concern regarding parking lots is that if I need to quickly steer away from an obstruction, I won't be able to do it due to the difficulty of the tremendous steering resistance.

If my only driving was highway, I would be very pleased.

Somehow, my Eos seems to be somewhere in the middle with a very happy medium feel. When I hooked my VCDS to it today, I found that the Eos, DSR is already activated as default.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Does the steering get stiffer when you have the suspension in sport mode?

Mine has a huge difference between the 3 different settings, comfort, normal and sport.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> I activated my DSR today and found that highway driving is an absolute pleasure. In fact, it is like driving an entirely different car with little to almost no SW correction required. However, trying to maneuver in parking lots where fast steering is, or may be required, is very difficult. The steering is extremely heavy then.
> 
> I am not sure I like the tradeoff very much. It is especially hard for my wife. It seems as though when trying to steer at very slow speeds, the faster you try to turn the wheel, the more resistance there is.
> 
> ...


Hey DavidPaul. I am glad you had good highway results with the DSR turned on, however I will be concerned about the constant steering wheel error code. It may have something to do with your low speed steering problem. Did you check the fault code with your VCDS so you can see what is causing it to light up constantly? Did you have the steering wheel code before you activated the DSR or did it appear after you turned it on? I did not get any faults lights or have any low speed turning problems since I turn DSR on in CC, but mine is a 2010 so things could be different for other years. 

How fast do you drive in a parking lot that requires such quick steering parking lot maneuvers? I usually drive no more that 15mph or less in a parking lot and turn slowly because I am scare of hitting someone walking across the lot, therefore braking would be my primary concern about parking lot obstacles, because you do not want the quickly swerve around a parking a lot because you could hit something else on the other side while quickly turning to avoid the first obstacle. However, I am not telling you how to drive, so what ever best for you.

P.S. Here is a link that has VW owners trouble shooting the same steering light warning/tight steering problem you have ,which has nothing to do with the DSR, one owner(poster#6) states that his light came on after he made low speed sharp rights turns. Maybe this can help you with your problem.
http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/20636-Steering-wheel-indicator-light


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Hey DavidPaul. I am glad you had good highway results with the DSR turned on, however I will be concerned about the constant steering wheel error code. It may have something to do with your low speed steering problem. Did you check the fault code with your VCDS so you can see what is causing it to light up constantly? Did you have the steering wheel code before you activated the DSR or did it appear after you turned it on? I did not get any faults lights or have any low speed turning problems since I turn DSR on in CC, but mine is a 2010 so things could be different for other years.
> 
> How fast do you drive in a parking lot that requires such quick steering parking lot maneuvers? I usually drive no more that 15mph or less in a parking lot and turn slowly because I am scare of hitting someone walking across the lot, therefore braking would be my primary concern about parking lot obstacles, because you do not want the quickly swerve around a parking a lot because you could hit something else on the other side while quickly turning to avoid the first obstacle. However, I am not telling you how to drive, so what ever best for you.
> 
> ...


First of all, I can assure you that I drive very slowly in and around parking lots. 

I did not have the Steering Wheel light on before the VCDS change, so it was a direct cause of my activating the DSR. Now I will research as to why.

My fault is the usual message that can occur but usually clears itself with a little driving. I did quite a few miles yesterday and did several steering wheel stop to steering wheel stop turns also. 

The steering at slow speeds is actually quite difficult in that the heaviness increases the faster you try to turn the SW.

As far as being able to maneuver around these areas is concerned, it can be done, but with much more caution and difficulty. I can compare it to a vehicle with the front tires inflated properly to one that has the tires almost completely flat as far as resistance is concerned.

But again, the highway driving is fantastic. I can, but don't normally, remove my hands from the wheel and the car stays put. Highway cracks, tar strips and even steep crowns don't seem to change the tracking. This I really love.

What is really interesting now is that I can't deactivate the DSR. Seems to be stuck on Active no matter how many times I change from "0" to "1" and vise versa. Yes, I am using the code supplied by Ross-Tech.

Also, in my coding, the "0" is for active and the "1" is for inactive. I think you said yours is just the opposite.

My question for you is this. Does your slower speed steering feel any heavier now than it did before you activated DSR?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> First of all, I can assure you that I drive very slowly in and around parking lots.
> 
> I did not have the Steering Wheel light on before the VCDS change, so it was a direct cause of my activating the DSR. Now I will research as to why.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are not drive too fast in the parking lots, I see that all the time here when drivers are zooming through the parking lot at about 30+mpg Back to your question, I do not feel any change in low speed turning after engaging the DSR. 

However, you are right about "0" being activation and "1" being dis-activated, I got those settings confused. Here what my VCDS steering assist menu screen looks like on my computer, this is the current scan I have done today that is code free.

















Can you post a screen shot of your steering assist menu and module fault code results from your VCDS?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> I am glad you are not drive too fast in the parking lots, I see that all the time here when drivers are zooming through the parking lot at about 30+mpg Back to your question, I do not feel any change in low speed turning after engaging the DSR.
> 
> However, you are right about "0" being activation and "1" being dis-activated, I got those settings confused. Here what my VCDS steering assist menu screen looks like on my computer, this is the current scan I have done today that is code free.
> 
> ...


I will post this information as soon as I can tomorrow. Thanks for asking.

I drove the car all day today and must admit, it is very difficult to steer at slow speeds. Again, parking lots and other slow speed steering is extremely hard. But, I still like the stiffer steering at highway speeds. 

Something definitely went wrong when I made the change. I will get it figured out eventually, even if I have to take it to the dealer. Warranty is still very much active.

Somehow, I think the coding got changed in the main steering module but not sure how. I may also send Ross-Tech a copy of my scan.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> I will post this information as soon as I can tomorrow. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I drove the car all day today and must admit, it is very difficult to steer at slow speeds. Again, parking lots and other slow speed steering is extremely hard. But, I still like the stiffer steering at highway speeds.
> 
> ...


If you need me to cheek the settings on my '13 car then let me know as both of ours should be the same. That is if you are having problems reverting back to the original settings.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm sure he made a backup of his previous settings before changing anything. I'm being optimistic here... Simply look at your old settings and revert back to default and see if that fixes the issue. FWIW, I have my TSC set to 1 and I like it. The car is very stable at high speeds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

hmm never herd of this before will have to try it. What is this security code required?

Also once enabled does it really make a difference in normal driving?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

milan187 said:


> hmm never herd of this before will have to try it. What is this security code required?
> 
> Also once enabled does it really make a difference in normal driving?


The security code is needed to make adaptive changes to a control module as in the Steering Assist module. 

The VCDS software provided by Ross Tech provide the security codes that will be needed to input.

Having the DSR activated makes a big different on my CC handling and braking. My CC feels more in control and stable during spirited driving than it was before I activated it. Before I activated DSR the CC handled good,but the steering control got a little loose when pushed to it limits and when braking really hard it seems to shift a little, but not anymore since the DSR helps keep it's front end pointed in the right direction. 

However, if you just mostly cruising around town then maybe you will not feel any difference with it activated.

Warning!! The DSR will not fix or correct every driving error you may make, so do not think it will always save you ass if you push your CC too hard around corners or make very extreme driving maneuvers that are beyond the CC's handling capabilities.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> I will post this information as soon as I can tomorrow. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I drove the car all day today and must admit, it is very difficult to steer at slow speeds. Again, parking lots and other slow speed steering is extremely hard. But, I still like the stiffer steering at highway speeds.
> 
> ...


Here is a copy of my latest scan regarding the Steering Assist.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 P HW: 5N1 909 148 J
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.302 1202 
Revision: 1BH04737 Serial number: 00123280306101
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3FA391296EBF31E6A2D-806A

1 Fault Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 96
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 4.0
Voltage: 12.60 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Will22 said:


> If you need me to cheek the settings on my '13 car then let me know as both of ours should be the same. That is if you are having problems reverting back to the original settings.


Thanks Will.

I am having no problem going back to my original settings. 

The only problem I am having is that it doesn't make any difference in how the car acts. 

I may have had my Steering Assist or angle sensor go bad when I activated DSR. The main sensor code is not able to be changed any way. 

Fortunately, I made a copy of my original scan several months ago. At that time there were zero errors, which of course, is always the best time to copy the scan. 

All code settings are the same now as they were back then.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> Here is a copy of my latest scan regarding the Steering Assist.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
> ...


This is beyond my common knowledge, however I am learning to use the VCDS a bit more everyday so here goes. Can you provide a screen shot of that screen that has your DSR selected? Because it looks like your steering sensor is bad or steering calibration is off. I know that you can calibrate your steering positions and turn limits, but I really do not know if it applies to your problem. Maybe this link can help you trouble-shoot your problem.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Steering_Assist

The reason why I asked for screen shot is because my CC had only two choices "1" and "0", you may have a third choice of "2". So maybe your model needed to be set to "2", which may be why you are having this problem if you selected the one that needed some additional coding.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

van33 said:


> I'm sure he made a backup of his previous settings before changing anything. I'm being optimistic here... Simply look at your old settings and revert back to default and see if that fixes the issue. FWIW, I have my TSC set to 1 and I like it. The car is very stable at high speeds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes, very definitely do I make copies of my original settings. Have them for the CC and Eos.

Question for you. You were actually feel the difference when you changed the settings of your Torque Steering Controller?

That should only create less torque from the Right side front wheel under high acceleration from a standing start and has nothing to do with normal highway driving.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey DavidPaul, did you select "0" or "2" when you activated your DSR? The reason why I asked is because a previous poster(post#12) states that his 2.0T has three choices for DSR-"0","1", and "2". Maybe the "0" selection is for the VR6 models which means that you needs some additional coding for your CC to able to use that setting, which could be the cause of your dilemma.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Hey DavidPaul, did you select "0" or "2" when you activated your DSR? The reason why I asked is because a previous poster(post#12) states that his 2.0T has three choices for DSR-"0","1", and "2". Maybe the "0" selection is for the VR6 models which means that you needs some additional coding for your CC to able to use that setting, which could be the cause of your dilemma.


I tried all 3 settings with the same results. Extremely heavy steering at slow speeds. If additional coding is required, I sure can't figure it out.

If only I could get it back to default, I would be satisfied for now, but no such luck.

I sent my entire scan to Ross-Tech. Perhaps I will hear back from them sometime next week.

In the meantime, I will just deal with the steering the way it is and if it warms up enough here, will put the top down on the Eos and ground the CC for a while.
At least until I hear from Ross-Tech or take it to the dealer later next week.

Right now it's in the mid 60s, windy and cloudy. Very unusual for our part of the country at this time of year and a bit too cool for a top down experience.

Again, I really do like the feeling of the heavier steering on the highway but as I said before, the feeling of almost no power steering at slow speeds is uncomfortable and could be dangerous.

The other problem I didn't mention is that when I am straightening out the car after a turn, the wheel does not totally return to center and I have to pull it that last 1/8th of a turn. That is really quite disconcerting, especially
when we are all used to the steering wheel returning on its own to center. A couple of times I have over steered when turning a corner.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> I tried all 3 settings with the same results. Extremely heavy steering at slow speeds. If additional coding is required, I sure can't figure it out.
> 
> If only I could get it back to default, I would be satisfied for now, but no such luck.
> 
> ...


Damn. It looks like the 2013 2.0T owners may need to do some more research before selecting the "0" or "2" option to activate their DSR feature. I am sure that Rosstech can get you through it after they check your coding. I believe that the "0" setting is designed for the VR6 or models like the GTI that has more torque than the stock 2.0T CC since the 2.0T may all use the same steering rack, but have different control modules that can be used, which may be why your steering setting got thrown way off. I wished that we had more information about tweaking the CC available instead of being guinea pigs. I wish you luck.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> Here is a copy of my latest scan regarding the Steering Assist.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
> ...


Before you run the test start the car and go from lock to lock on the steering and then run the scan and see if you get the error code.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> Thanks Will.
> 
> I am having no problem going back to my original settings.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking you would have made a copy of your original settings.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Will22 said:


> Before you run the test start the car and go from lock to lock on the steering and then run the scan and see if you get the error code.


I have already done the lock to lock several times.

In fact, that's the first thing I thought to do when the Dash Warning didn't go off right away.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul, what DSR setting were you using when you noticed that the steering was faulty? Did you have it set at "0" or "2", since "1" is off?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> DavidPaul, what DSR setting were you using when you noticed that the steering was faulty? Did you have it set at "0" or "2", since "1" is off?


I noticed it immediately. 

My original setting was "1" and everything was okay.

When I set it to "0", which was my first change, the steering went bad.

Then I reset it back to "1" and nothing changed.

After trying to reset it back and forth from "1" to "0" several times with no changes, I then tried "2", again with no change.

It is now back to "1", the original setting but nothing is any different. Still bad.

I have even tried removing the negative battery cable for a while, hoping for a reset to original. No go there either. 

Like I said, the car is drivable but quite difficult at very slow speeds. It is like I still have power steering but about half of the power assist that I had originally.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> I noticed it immediately.
> 
> My original setting was "1" and everything was okay.
> 
> ...


I know this does not help fix your problem, but I think that the "0" setting may be only for certain high torque models that have the right components for it the be used. Maybe you should have selected "2" only for the stock 2.0T CC. Keep us posted on what happened and how to fix it.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> I know this does not help fix your problem, but I think that the "0" setting may be only for certain high torque models that have the right components for it the be used. Maybe you should have selected "2" only for the stock 2.0T CC. Keep us posted on what happened and how to fix it.



None of this has to do with "Torque Settings". That is an entirely different subject and setting with the Ross-Tech VCDS. And, yes........that has to do with much more powerful engines, not associated with the 2.0 or V6.

Since I am not in my car at the moment, I can't tell you exactly where it is, but it is not in #44, Steering Assist. 

If you hook up your Ross-Tech, you will find what I am talking about.

I can assure you, the VR6 has no additional torque over the 2.0 Turbo at low RPM. I have owned both engines in the CC over the last few years. 

The VR6 excels at higher speeds and the 2.0 T excels at lower speeds with quicker RPMs up to a point.

In my opinion, the 2.0 Turbo has more torque from a standing start than the VR6. At higher speeds, the VR6 is much better but torque doesn't come into play at that point.

However, as I said, I am only basing my findings on a few years of experience with my previous 09 VR6 Sport as opposed to my current 13, 2.0 Turbo which I have been driving for a year.

Now back to the main subject. My CC. in its current state, is not really bad to drive. As a matter of fact, it is a pleasure on the freeway at 80 to 85 mph. I did another 80 miles today in very windy conditions (30 mph) and the vehicle was 
as stable a train on rails. Other vehicles including both cars and trucks were having a very hard time staying in their own lanes. I was not. I just don't like the harder steering at slow speeds.

If the dealership's service department can clear my dash light and give me a bit better slow speed steering assist, I will be a happy camper. 

That being said, my CC would them be as perfect of a handling car as my Eos is.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> None of this has to do with "Torque Settings". That is an entirely different subject and setting with the Ross-Tech VCDS. And, yes........that has to do with much more powerful engines, not associated with the 2.0 or V6.
> 
> Since I am not in my car at the moment, I can't tell you exactly where it is, but it is not in #44, Steering Assist.
> 
> ...


I was not talking about torque settings. I am just sub-jesting that maybe VW use different modules or settings for different models due to their specific engine specifications and applications, which could cause problems if you choose options that are not design for your particular model without properly setting it up. That is what I am saying could be why your steering module is acting buggy after you chose the "0" DSR option because maybe you should have selected "2" or nothing at all besides option "1" for your particular year CC .

P.S. the 2.0T does have a "little" more intial torque up until about 2k rpm in which then the 3.6 gain the advantage from 2k all the way to 5.5K. The DSG is the key reason why the two engines are so close in performance numbers here in the states-6sec vs. 6.6sec 0-60mph in favor of the 3.6. It is not even a contest between the 3.6 with the DSG vs. the 2.0T with the DSG across the ocean-5.5sec vs. 6.6sec again 3.6w/ DSG. However, the 2.0T can become a beast with only a few mods (KO4)that will dwarf the 3.6 nearly finite power numbers.
http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_trans.html
http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med9.html

If you look at the two dyno charts, you will see that the 3.6 has a great deal more torque than the stock 2.0T. The DSG lower gear ratio gives the impression of the 2.0T having more torque than it really does in comparison to the 3.6 , therefore I believe that it mostly better gearing(dual-clutch) that gives the 2.0T its low-end advantage over the 3.6 with the tiptronic(non clutch automatic). However, the 3.6 torque advantage quickly disappears after the stage 1 2.0T ecu upgrade


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> I was not talking about torque settings. I am just sub-jesting that maybe VW use different modules or settings for different models due to their specific engine specifications and applications, which could cause problems if you choose options that are not design for your particular model without properly setting it up. That is what I am saying could be why your steering module is acting buggy after you chose the "0" DSR option because maybe you should have selected "2" or nothing at all besides option "1" for your particular year CC .
> 
> P.S. the 2.0T does have a "little" more intial torque up until about 2k rpm in which then the 3.6 gain the advantage from 2k all the way to 5.5K. The DSG is the key reason why the two engines are so close in performance numbers here in the states-6sec vs. 6.6sec 0-60mph in favor of the 3.6. It is not even a contest between the 3.6 with the DSG vs. the 2.0T with the DSG across the ocean-5.5sec vs. 6.6sec again 3.6w/ DSG. However, the 2.0T can become a beast with only a few mods (KO4)that will dwarf the 3.6 nearly finite power numbers.
> http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_trans.html
> ...


Regarding your statements about torque performances for the V6 and 2.0, I agree whole heartedly. The DSG is the enhancer for the 2.0, for sure.
Yes, I miss my CC, VR6 when it comes to high speed torque. Fortunately, the lower end torque of my present 2.0T is more suited for my driving since most of it is 80 mph or lower.

Due to the fact that the lower gears in my Eos are even more spirited than those of the CC, it is a real screamer off the line. 

I must handle my Eos with kid gloves as compared to the CC, especially in city driving, otherwise the tires will spin quite easily. I suspect they made the Eos gearing a bit lower due to its additional weight as compared to the CC.

If I really push the Eos, I will get tire spin in the shift to second and sometimes third gear, as well. The aggressive lower gearing is really a lot of fun.

I will not tune the CC since I don't plan to keep it for an indefinite period of time, but will definitely tune the Eos sometime in the future. That is really going to be fun.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Update. I have been driving my 2010 3.6 VR6 with the DSR activated for a week now with no problems. The CC's steering feel and weight is sooo much better with the DSR activated than it was with it deactivated . 

I feel that this is a must do tweak for any 2010 3.6 owner that like to drive aggressively or like to have tighter steering control. I say 2010 3.6, because I do not know how the tweak will affect other model years and/or the 2.0T models. 

The 2010 3.6 has only one option for the DSR -on"0" or off"1". According to some posters the 2.0T has two choices besides "off", which could cause problems if the incorrect one is selected. So, the 2.0T CC owners may want to do a little more research about which option to select before trying it out. One 2.0T poster already seems to have a steering problem that could be related to his choosing DSR option "2", but it have not been completely sorted out so it may be something unrelated to the DSR.

However, speaking as an 3.6 owner, the DSR tweak is the sh_t. I smile a bit more everyday on my daily drive to and from work because my CC now feels like a true sport European sedan as well as looking like one. My vague steering problem is a thing of the past


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Update. I have been driving my 2010 3.6 VR6 with the DSR activated for a week now with no problems. The CC's steering feel and weight is sooo much better with the DSR activated than it was with it deactivated .
> 
> I feel that this is a must do tweak for any 2010 3.6 owner that like to drive aggressively or like to have tighter steering control. I say 2010 3.6, because I do not know how the tweak will affect other model years and/or the 2.0T models.
> 
> ...


Let me go over this one more time.........................:banghead:

I *did not* choose option #2.

I chose option #0, which activates the DSR.
This option caused my steering to me much too heavy at slow speeds.

I then went back to the default option #!, which deactivates DSR but the steering stayed the same, too heavy at very slow speeds.

After several attempts at going back and forth from option 0 to 1 with no success, I then tried option #2, again with no change. Steering too heavy at slow speeds.

Like I have said many times, I like the feel of the heavier steering at highway speeds. The car does not wander in high winds, which we have been having lately and does not follow the tracks and cracks in poor roads.

Yes, the heavier steering at slow speeds bothers me and the warning light on the dash concerns me too.

I have written to Dana at Ross-Tech. She will get back to me very soon. If she doesn't have an answer for me, I'll make an appointment with the dealership service department.

In the meantime, my CC is what it is. Great at high speeds and not so great at very slow, parking lot speeds or when doing parking maneuvers. 

Also, I really do not believe this situation has anything to do with the fact that my car is a 2.0T and yours is a 3.6.
The only difference between the 2 cars is the drive train which includes transmission and engine.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> Let me go over this one more time.........................:banghead:
> 
> I *did not* choose option #2.
> 
> ...


Sorry man. You chose option "0" I got it. My point is that 2.0T owners need to do some research before they choose any option at all if it is possible that the same thing could happen to their CC as with yours if choosing an incorrect DSR option is the cause of your problem. The verdict is still pending on that until you officially determine if it was the DSR that messed up your steering, not just make assumptions. 

The 3.6 and 2.0T has different control module settings. The most obvious proof is that my 3.6 steering assist control module gives me only two DSR choices "0" and "1". The 2.0T steering assist control module gives you three DSR choices "0","1", and "2". So I guess you can now see a difference between the two models steering modules? If you do not then I give up trying to explain it and you can just believe what you want:banghead:

P.S. Would you post screen shots of your VCDS that shows your DSR setup and error scan results?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Sorry man. You chose option "0" I got it. My point is that 2.0T owners need to do some research before they choose any option at all if it is possible that the same thing could happen to their CC as with yours if choosing an incorrect DSR option is the cause of your problem. The verdict is still pending on that until you officially determine if it was the DSR that messed up your steering, not just make assumptions.
> 
> The 3.6 and 2.0T has different control module settings. The most obvious proof is that my 3.6 steering assist control module gives me only two DSR choices "0" and "1". The 2.0T steering assist control module gives you three DSR choices "0","1", and "2". So I guess you can now see a difference between the two models steering modules? If you do not then I give up trying to explain it and you can just believe what you want:banghead:
> 
> P.S. Would you post screen shots of your VCDS that shows your DSR setup and error scan results?


I will be busy in the early part of tomorrow but will post a screen shot as soon as I can.

However, I have already posted my DSR scan results.

Here is the entire scan. This includes everything.

....................................................................................................................................

Friday,14,March,2014,11:47:04:49805
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWBP7AN4DE546364 License Plate: SADER
Mileage: 14838 Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AN (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 55 56
62 65 72

VIN: WVWBP7AN4DE546364 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 FD HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 06 3951 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040401081C070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 72C5081D6D6DAC8E9D3-8027

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 512 3522 
Revision: 05651213 Serial number: 00001211151918
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 256F2341EC238B36C81-8070

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 AP HW: 3AA 614 109 AP
Component: J104 C2 450M V460 0030 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000006475000
Coding: 0004495
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB25393A27EDC6CE5-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 044 AN HW: 3AA 907 044 AN
Component: Climatronic H03 0303 
Revision: 00001K02 
Coding: 0010001048
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 7CD92625F729EAFEC7F-8029

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 J HW: 3AA 937 087 J
Component: BCM PQ47 H++ 421 0465 
Revision: BD421001 
Coding: 00080000000000000080028194000944277D000840200D20E4CC402400C0
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 41A797D1D84B4716D49-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 F HW: 3C8 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: WWS464 021012 010 0604 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 HW: 5Q0 955 547 Labels: 5Q0-955-547.CLB
Component: RLFS 024 0042 
Coding: 0228DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 T HW: 5N0 959 655 T
Component: J234__713 VW10 HI 2118 
Revision: 24017000 Serial number: 003LDPP4QQ7L 
Coding: 0012595
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4EBDBCEDD915A86E59B-801B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0000000000B9VU

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0025.10.120000300000660039ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 660039ÿ†6332MTS669533112 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 33112 ÿ†6342MTS656073112 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 73112 ÿ†6351HTS6MKQEIBKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: EIBKR ÿ†6361HTS60D1PHBKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: PHBKR ÿ†63727TS65OKFIBKJ ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: FIBKJ ÿ†63827TS6PNKFIBKR ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: FIBKR ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010041 Serial number: 20121121100212
Coding: 098A270000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 6BFB157982477D465E5-803E

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H07 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 971 B HW: 3C8 920 971 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2C79D66547C9BA7E17F-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AJ HW: 7N0 907 530 AJ
Component: J533 Gateway H51 1634 
Revision: H51 Serial number: 211112F1001064
Coding: 009006
Shop #: WSC 05314 123 12345
VCID: 78D13A35CB11C6DEA37-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 C HW: 3AA 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 042 0404 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3957FF31709B1FD69C9-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H19 0550 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7663878457 
Coding: 020100
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2A75D07D453DA44EE53-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 D HW: 1K0 035 274 D
Component: RNS315-NAR H55 0319 
Serial number: VWZAZ2M4299478
Coding: 0000040104000F0400011000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS 001705
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS.rod
VCID: 256F234124238B36C81-8070

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V3_(0037) 0037 

1 Fault Found:
1048669 - Tuner for Satelite Radio 
B11CF 53 [009] - Deactivated
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 33
Mileage: 19379 km
Date: 2012.14.27
Time: 21:39:29


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0555 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0006074765
Coding: 0004B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: EDFF9B613C53F376C01-80B8

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 D HW: 3C8 959 795 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0501 
Serial number: 00000003239179 
Coding: 010490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 P HW: 5N1 909 148 J
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.302 1202 
Revision: 1BH04737 Serial number: 00123280306101
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3FA391296EBF31E6A2D-806A

1 Fault Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
 Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 96
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 4.0
Voltage: 12.60 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 C HW: 3AA 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0638 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F800186003F0000141CF08A0F0E905840
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 08193
VCID: 3957FF31709B1FD69C9-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H05 1501

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 7N0 907 530 AJ
Component: EZE_2 H51 1634 
Revision: H51 Serial number: 211112F1001064
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 05314 123 12345
VCID: EFC381693E5F0166F2D-80BA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 919 204 A HW: 3C8 919 204 A
Component: Analoguhr 005 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0555 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0006087544
Coding: 0004B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: EEFD9C6D3155086EF9B-80BB

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 D HW: 3C8 959 794 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0501 
Serial number: 00000003229445 
Coding: 010490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 H HW: 3AA 907 801 H
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-86594 0010 
Revision: H19 Serial number: 00000000617239
Coding: 0022156
Shop #: WSC 10258 001 1048576
VCID: 364DF40D4185F0AE71B-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J745) Labels: 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0111 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 071200010B000400
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt.rod
VCID: 3753F9098E8F09A66AD-8062

Left_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329 HW: 1T0 941 329 
Component: LeiMo links H06 0007 
Coding: 350000

Right_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329 HW: 1T0 941 329 
Component: LeiMo rechts H06 0007 
Coding: 350000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 D HW: 3AA 907 273 D
Component: RDKBERU30 H09 0010 
Serial number: 10000000175216
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003012
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_SE36.rod
VCID: 354FF3019483FBB6781-8060

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Sorry man. You chose option "0" I got it. My point is that 2.0T owners need to do some research before they choose any option at all if it is possible that the same thing could happen to their CC as with yours if choosing an incorrect DSR option is the cause of your problem. The verdict is still pending on that until you officially determine if it was the DSR that messed up your steering, not just make assumptions.
> 
> The 3.6 and 2.0T has different control module settings. The most obvious proof is that my 3.6 steering assist control module gives me only two DSR choices "0" and "1". The 2.0T steering assist control module gives you three DSR choices "0","1", and "2". So I guess you can now see a difference between the two models steering modules? If you do not then I give up trying to explain it and you can just believe what you want:banghead:
> 
> P.S. Would you post screen shots of your VCDS that shows your DSR setup and error scan results?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


>


Thanks man for taking the time to post those screen shots. However, do you have a screen shot that list the option choices for the DSR like in my screen shot? You may have to move the mouse over the different number boxes until a information box pops up like in my screen shot.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Thanks man for taking the time to post those screen shots. However, do you have a screen shot that list the option choices for the DSR like in my screen shot? You may have to move the mouse over the different number boxes until a information box pops up like in my screen shot.


My information pop up box says the same thing as yours but I will post a screen shot a bit later today.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> My information pop up box says the same thing as yours but I will post a screen shot a bit later today.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

From your screen shot it looks like your CC has only two options as well as my CC -"0" and "1". Why did you think that is had "2" as an option?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> From your screen shot it looks like your CC has only two options as well as my CC -"0" and "1". Why did you think that is had "2" as an option?


I guess I meant I looked for option 3. Quite frankly, I have been so busy with other things lately, it's a wonder I know which end my head is located. Recently, it has been located a little lower than I prefer. In other words, where the sun doesn't shine.

Actually, you posted that someone said there were 3 options on some cars. Really doesn't matter anyway. 

At this point, I just want to get it back to normal via the dealership. 

The service manager at my dealership and I have been friends for several years and I intend to ask him about the Steering Assist option. I called him at home tonight but he prefers to see the scan also. He knows I am constantly fiddling around with my car. He also does the same with his VWs.

As I have said before, I believe my steering assist module has gone bad. All indications point to that. 

My CC is drivable so have not been too eager to get it right due to other commitments recently. Plus, with the weather being so beautiful here, the Eos is being used quite a bit. Next week will be a better week for me so will get the CC into the dealer for repair.

Thanks for your concern and I am glad your CC is performing well. Most likely, it is handling very similar to my Eos, which had the steering assist DSR enabled as a default.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> I guess I meant I looked for option 3. Quite frankly, I have been so busy with other things lately, it's a wonder I know which end my head is located. Recently, it has been located a little lower than I prefer. In other words, where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> Actually, you posted that someone said there were 3 options on some cars. Really doesn't matter anyway.
> 
> ...


After a trip to the dealership service department today, I found out why my power steering didn't feel like it was working very well.

It seems as though my Steering Assist Module lost its coding. After being recoded, all is working quite well again.

Also, my DSR is still set on "0", just the way I reset it last week. 

Now the car feels great on the highway with great tracking and no problems with side winds. I had plenty of side wind today on the 45 mile trip back home today on the Interstate to test it. And, of course, I also have my fully functional power steering back after the dealership recoding.

Not sure why I lost my Steering Assist Module coding in the first place. Apparently just a fluke, although, according to the VCDS, it isn't possible to break that code since the module is set at the factory.

Oh well, all is okay again and the car is better off for it, thanks to Carguy and his discovery of a modification in #44, Steering Assist.

By the way, I also talked to my friend today who is the Service Manager at my dealership. He said he has never fooled around with the DSR on the CCs because he has never owned one but said that he is going to check his wife's brand new GLI Bug Turbo to see how it is set UP.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> After a trip to the dealership service department today, I found out why my power steering didn't feel like it was working very well.
> 
> It seems as though my Steering Assist Module lost its coding. After being recoded, all is working quite well again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> After a trip to the dealership service department today, I found out why my power steering didn't feel like it was working very well.
> 
> It seems as though my Steering Assist Module lost its coding. After being recoded, all is working quite well again.
> 
> ...


No problem man. I am glad you got the steering working again.

I am still very happy with the DSR performance.

I am now deciding on stock sized tires and coilovers or slightly larger wider tires and better shocks, both made by Bilstein, so I can get rid of my wheel gap while increasing handling. Now it looks like my CC has tires that are too small for it installed. So on to problem number two:laugh:

Here is pic of my CC and it wheel gap.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> No problem man. I am glad you got the steering working again.
> 
> I am still very happy with the DSR performance.
> 
> ...


I can understand your dilemma regarding the wheel gap.

But, for some reason or another, yours seems much more pronounced than mine. 

My previous CC, an 09 VR6 also had a much larger wheel gap than my current CC.

I hate large wheel gaps but my 13 has never offended me in that way.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> I can understand your dilemma regarding the wheel gap.
> 
> But, for some reason or another, yours seems much more pronounced than mine.
> 
> ...


Damn. Compared to your CC my CC looks like it is lifted.:laugh: Funny thing is that I still need to use a low profile jack to jack it up. i hate to think what will happen if I lower my CC. I will have to buy an even smaller jack if possible.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Interesting discussion. While driving my brand new '13 home last night, I was kind of surprised how much the wind was able to toss it around. I'll definitely have to check my setting out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Update. I have been doing more research on the CC and B6 Passat and have discovered that the CC have soft rubber control arm bushings, strut/shock mounts, and sub-frame mounts. Having these soft OEM mounts does help the CC main a soft yet compliant ride, but the soft rubber mount handling limitations shows itself during hard cornering and braking situations. 

I have read that changing out the soft rubber control arm mounts for stiffer polyurethane mounts will tighten up the steering and provide better control during hard driving. However, the CC will ride a little stiffer.

From my research it looks like it would be good to change the front and rear control bushings if you want better overall handling instead of comfort.

It looks like the CC is set up to be more of a touring sedan from the factory than being a true sports sedan, which is good if you do not push your car too hard due to having both comfort and good handling.

I guess I am used to driving great handling cars which are set-up pretty stiff from the factory-FX45,E55 AMG, GLI, etc., so I want my car tuned a little firmer. Great thing is that VW cars can be easily tuned the way way you want it due to its strong aftermarket support:thumbup:

The electronic DSR steering aid does help cornering performance a lot, so I guess a simple bushing swap should bring the CC control and handling up to the BMW sport suspension level of control, which would be damn good:thumbup:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Update. I have been doing more research on the CC and B6 Passat and have discovered that the CC have soft rubber control arm bushings, strut/shock mounts, and sub-frame mounts. Having these soft OEM mounts does help the CC main a soft yet compliant ride, but the soft rubber mount handling limitations shows itself during hard cornering and braking situations.
> 
> I have read that changing out the soft rubber control arm mounts for stiffer polyurethane mounts will tighten up the steering and provide better control during hard driving. However, the CC will ride a little stiffer.
> 
> ...


And the best part all of this is the fact that enabling DSR is free and the other mods are relatively inexpensive.

This past Sunday my wife and I were coming home from Tucson, a southerly 40 mile drive, and my wife was doing driving. It was very windy with 35 to 40 mph gusts from the Southwest. We learned those stats on the news that night.

Most of the other cars and trucks were having difficulties tracking but I also noticed that Susan was keeping the CC straight and true. I asked her if she was having to fight the wheel and she said, "No, why do you ask?"

In other words, she didn't even notice that it was terribly windy. 

If I was going to keep my CC indefinitely, I would surely do the additional mods but will probably get rid of it within the next 2 years. Right now, I am completely satisfied with its handling. However, maybe the next one.

I suspect that the reason my Eos handles so well is because it has, by default, the DSR enabled and also has stiffer bushings throughout the vehicle. If I do keep the Eos indefinitely, which is my current intention, I will someday get larger wheels. 
Right now, it has 17 inchers on it. Changing to 18s should make handling even better. But, I have way too much rubber left on my current tires to even consider this yet. The 09 Eos still only has 15,000 miles on it and unlike the CC, it is quite easy on tires.

Which, by the way, brings up another point. Changing out the CC bushings may help tire wear which has been a serious problem since its inception.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> And the best part all of this is the fact that enabling DSR is free and the other mods are relatively inexpensive.
> 
> This past Sunday my wife and I were coming home from Tucson, a southerly 40 mile drive, and my wife was doing driving. It was very windy with 35 to 40 mph gusts from the Southwest. We learned those stats on the news that night.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right about tire wear issues being linked to the soft control arm bushings. So it looks like VW may have dropped the ball by choosing too soft bushings to increase the CC's riding comfort.

The good thing is that the control arm bushings looks very easy to replace if you are a DIY'er:thumbup:

Here is some good examples of upgraded bushing from ECS
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-VR6/Suspension/Bushings/


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Just enabled this on my 2010 Sport last night. I'm really enjoying it so far. A little heavier at low speeds and really nice at speed. No warning lights or issues.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Carguy10 said:


> Yes, you are right about tire wear issues being linked to the soft control arm bushings. So it looks like VW may have dropped the ball by choosing too soft bushings to increase the CC's riding comfort.
> 
> The good thing is that the control arm bushings looks very easy to replace if you are a DIY'er:thumbup:
> 
> ...



I had most of the bushing changed to poly on mine and it make a good difference but I had to remove the dogbone bush as it was too harsh on the diesel.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Will22 said:


> I had most of the bushing changed to poly on mine and it make a good difference but I had to remove the dogbone bush as it was too harsh on the diesel.


Did the dogbone mount cause the engine to shake more while idling?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

The more I read, the more confusing I get. 

Is DSR possible for 2010 CC 2.0T?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> The more I read, the more confusing I get.
> 
> Is DSR possible for 2010 CC 2.0T?


Sorry the thread talk moved from software steering tweaks to physical tweaks like upgrading bushings for better steering feel.

I believe you can activate DSR on any model CC that gives you the option to do so in the steering assist menu if you are using a Vagcom tool.

I myself have the 2010 3.6 model CC, so I can only testify that the DSR works very well on the 2010 3.6.:thumbup:

However, according to poster #61 the DSR works well on the 2.0T.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine 2012 2.0 mini usb vcds doesn't alow me to get to that setting 😏


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Mine 2012 2.0 mini usb vcds doesn't alow me to get to that setting 


What is a "mini usb vcds", a cheap Chinese knock off?

Look for someone in your area with a Ross-Tech VCDS to help you.

You will appreciate having DSR activated. I sure do.

And, I don't notice any additional heaviness at slow speeds. Just easy tracking on windy days and more positive steering around high speed curves. An improved CC is the way I can best describe it. 

Although, it is still not quite as good of a handling car as my Eos. But then, the CC is supposed to be a comfortable four door sedan and that it definitely is.

As was discussed near the beginning of this thread, I did have some problems when first activating DSR. However, any problems I had were not due to the activation. 

I simply had a glitch occur within my steering module. VW had to reset the code on it but my DSR stayed active, just the way I had set it with VCDS just prior.

All I can say is, now the car is acting the way VW should have set it up in the first place. For the life of me, I have no clue why they did not activate DSR at the factory. They certainly did on my Eos.

It makes for an easier driving car. No, not a sports car by any means, but definitely has a bit more road handling capability at speed.

In fact, I really don't believe most drivers would notice any difference unless they are enthusiasts like we are on these forums. 

I enjoy not having to correct my steering wheel as often as I used to do on the freeways and Interstates, whether it be windy or not. Again, just a bit easier and more relaxing.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

No its it Chinese its from ross-tech but my bad i meant micro-usb not mini


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Carguy10 said:


> Did the dogbone mount cause the engine to shake more while idling?



No, the problem was the vibration from the engine was resonating through the car both when idle and driving but having drove a Mk6 golf GTi with it it felt fine. The problem with mine was the diesel engine.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Mine 2012 2.0 mini usb vcds doesn't alow me to get to that setting 


Even with a vagcom tool, you will need to input a security code to gain access to the Driving Assist menu in the steering assist module. The Ross-tech software provides the security codes needed, which is what I use.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

How and where do i get that code since im not original owner of the cable.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I enabled this last night and didn't notice any heavy steering at slow speeds. It felt a little better on the highway this morning as I was passing a few cars in succession though. I'll keep testing it as the week goes on.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> How and where do i get that code since im not original owner of the cable.


I would call Ross-tech and asked them how to solve that particular problem.:thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks body i will.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

talja10 said:


> How and where do i get that code since im not original owner of the cable.


When you go to the module select security and if you hover the mouse a ballon pops up with the security codes for each function you want to change. Then you just input the code into the box, click do it, then head to the adaptation menu.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I will try tonight soon as i get home.thanks


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> Even with a vagcom tool, you will need to input a security code to gain access to the Driving Assist menu in the steering assist module. The Ross-tech software provides the security codes needed, which is what I use.


I think he needs a tutorial on how to use his VCDS before he starts checking boxes and attempting to make changes.

The advice from the posts just above should help hm.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I do actually regarding the "non common" tweaks.anyone was born with a vcds on his hand??


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

talja10 said:


> I do actually regarding the "non common" tweaks.anyone was born with a vcds on his hand??


With the exception of the inventor of the actual Ross-Tech, VCDS, who was born with the brain that actually conceived the final product, I don't think the word "Born" could apply to anyone perusing this or any other VAG site.

However, as far as tutorials go, this is what I usually do as far as the learning process with such things as the VCDS.

First, I read everything I can find on the web forums including this one and the Ross-Tech forum. They have their own forum now that has just recently gotten started. That's a good place to ask a question or two. I have also written directly to Ross-Tech with specific questions but due to their busy schedules, it may take a couple of weeks for an answer. 

Then it is advisable to start asking questions on other VAG forums regarding areas you are concerned with and couldn't find answers. I have owned my VCDS for a couple of years and learn constantly. My most recent learning experience was with the DSR we are discussing in this thread. There are a lot of intelligent and enthusiastic members here.

One thing I have found that really helps is to connect the VCDS to your car and slowly go through all the possibilities and coding procedures. Write notes to yourself as you do this and place them in a file on your laptop or what ever type of computer you are using at the time. 

As was mentioned above, actual coding numbers are given for some of the mods that don't have regular check mark boxes. In particular, the activation of DSR. There are several somewhat stealth areas throughout the VCDS menus. When you do this, either keep your engine running or have a trickle charger attached. Otherwise, you will start getting low voltage malfunctions in your scans. No big deal really, except if you are like me, you want a clean scan without the hassle of having to clear them every time they show up.

Since I have a CC and an Eos, I am really having to stay on my toes regarding the VCDS. Each car is quite different, computer wise, and each has its own subtle differences as to mod possibilities. If I am not careful, I can get the two confused as to which car is capable of what. I have several files on my lap top to keep my brain on the straight and narrow. There is nothing like these little sticky notes. 

Unfortunately, I have never believed in the theory that, "If it isn't broken, don't fix it".  Or, the one I really hate, "Fix it until it is broken".  

Last and cerainlly not least, and I suspect you already do this is, to always keep a current copy of your last successful VDCS scan. Keep a computer copy and a printed copy in the event something happens to your digital files. I usually run a scan every couple of weeks just to see if any errors or malfunctions are visible. This can often tell you if something is starting to go bad. However, more often than not, it is a false alarm. Then I clear all codes and re run the scan. If they show up again, I can be fairly confident that something is really going wrong.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for taking time and explanation but as for moment im having some electrical issues and im not comfy to test things that im not sure what will do.def i will check their forum


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Thanks for taking time and explanation but as for moment im having some electrical issues and im not comfy to test things that im not sure what will do.def i will check their forum


Check your PM bro :thumbup:


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is a fascinating thread. I just bought a 2013 CC 2.0T Lux a couple of weeks ago--it was a dealer demo, so pseudo new. I find that the steering on the highway is great. I don't feel like I'm fighting wind, and when I take a turn aggressively, the steering firms up very nicely. It sounds to me like it drives about like you guys are describing with DSR turned on. I don't have a VCDS or VAGCOM cable, so I can't check, but is it possible that some 2013 CC's have DSR turned on by default? I actually can't imagine the steering being any better without hardware changes (bushings, springs, wheels/tires, etc.)--yeah, I'm not going to take it auto-crossing, but it takes high speed turns very well with good steering feel, surprisingly good steering feel given that it's electric power assist instead of hydraulic.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> This is a fascinating thread. I just bought a 2013 CC 2.0T Lux a couple of weeks ago--it was a dealer demo, so pseudo new. I find that the steering on the highway is great. I don't feel like I'm fighting wind, and when I take a turn aggressively, the steering firms up very nicely. It sounds to me like it drives about like you guys are describing with DSR turned on. I don't have a VCDS or VAGCOM cable, so I can't check, but is it possible that some 2013 CC's have DSR turned on by default? I actually can't imagine the steering being any better without hardware changes (bushings, springs, wheels/tires, etc.)--yeah, I'm not going to take it auto-crossing, but it takes high speed turns very well with good steering feel, surprisingly good steering feel given that it's electric power assist instead of hydraulic.


Congrats on the new ride!! I believe that the steering and handling feel is subjective depending on what you are used to.

My CC handled fine with the DSR disabled, but I have driven some pretty sporty cars before I bought my CC like the AMG E55,FX45, and GLI which are pretty stiff and precise handling cars, therefore if you are coming from a Camry or standard handling car than the CC would be a great handling car in comparison. Just my two cents.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Carguy10 said:


> Congrats on the new ride!! I believe that the steering and handling feel is subjective depending on what you are used to.
> 
> My CC handled fine with the DSR disabled, but I have driven some pretty sporty cars before I bought my CC like the AMG E55,FX45, and GLI which are pretty stiff and precise handling cars, therefore if you are coming from a Camry or standard handling car than the CC would be a great handling car in comparison. Just my two cents.


Thanks! And ouch! Absolutely NOT coming from a Camry. My last car was a MINI Cooper S, and I currently also have a Volvo C30 R-design. The CC isn't as stiff as either car, and certainly exhibits more body roll with a bias towards a lot more comfort. I wouldn't want to drive my stock CC hard through slow speed S turns--the body roll would be difficult to deal with. But on a highway on ramp, once it takes a set, I can do that nearly as fast as I could in my MINI, and it feels pretty good doing it.

But this thread was about the steering feel, no? Mine feels good, with quite a bit of firmness in somewhat aggressive turns, and it also feels solid and locked down in cross winds, pretty much as you guys describe with DSR turned on. What I'm wondering is whether it is possible that my car does have it turned on by default.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

In fact, I prefer the steering feel over the Volvo C30 by quite a bit.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Thanks! And ouch! Absolutely NOT coming from a Camry. My last car was a MINI Cooper S, and I currently also have a Volvo C30 R-design. The CC isn't as stiff as either car, and certainly exhibits more body roll with a bias towards a lot more comfort. I wouldn't want to drive my stock CC hard through slow speed S turns--the body roll would be difficult to deal with. But on a highway on ramp, once it takes a set, I can do that nearly as fast as I could in my MINI, and it feels pretty good doing it.
> 
> But this thread was about the steering feel, no? Mine feels good, with quite a bit of firmness in somewhat aggressive turns, and it also feels solid and locked down in cross winds, pretty much as you guys describe with DSR turned on. What I'm wondering is whether it is possible that my car does have it turned on by default.


You may have your DSR engaged by default. VW does seems to change how they do things as needed,so they may have started shipping American cars with DSR engaged in 2013 for some models at the end of the year towards 2014. 

Nice choice in cars:thumbup:


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Carguy10 said:


> You may have your DSR engaged by default. VW does seems to change how they do things as needed,so they may have started shipping American cars with DSR engaged in 2013 for some models at the end of the year towards 2014.


I guess I'll have to get someone around here to take a look. I know a couple of guys with cables.



Carguy10 said:


> Nice choice in cars:thumbup:


Thanks!!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Thanks! And ouch! Absolutely NOT coming from a Camry. My last car was a MINI Cooper S, and I currently also have a Volvo C30 R-design. The CC isn't as stiff as either car, and certainly exhibits more body roll with a bias towards a lot more comfort. I wouldn't want to drive my stock CC hard through slow speed S turns--the body roll would be difficult to deal with. But on a highway on ramp, once it takes a set, I can do that nearly as fast as I could in my MINI, and it feels pretty good doing it.
> 
> But this thread was about the steering feel, no? Mine feels good, with quite a bit of firmness in somewhat aggressive turns, and it also feels solid and locked down in cross winds, pretty much as you guys describe with DSR turned on. What I'm wondering is whether it is possible that my car does have it turned on by default.


My CC replaced my C30 T5 Polyester and I agree that the CC is no where near as stiff as the C30 and it certainly don't hold a candle to the C30 on the handling side of things. I do a lot of long journeys and the CC is by far better than C30 for that kind of driving.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I looked into this and on my car it was set to 0 but on another CC (14' reg) that a neighbour has it was set to 2 so I set his to 0 and it is just like mine now so the difference I felt after the rack got replaced on mine must have been down to the dealer changing it.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

I guess I'll have to check mine to know for sure.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Checking in to report a default setting of 1/disabled on my 2013 R-Line. I think it's a late 2013 build, but will have to verify that tomorrow.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Checking in to report a default setting of 1/disabled on my 2013 R-Line. I think it's a late 2013 build, but will have to verify that tomorrow.


Please keep us posted on what you find because some 2013 owners has the DSR on by default and some like yourself do not.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

I found this article on wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver_Steering_Recommendation It would seem to indicate that DSR only comes into play when a skid is imminent, and that implies that normal to moderately aggressive driving would be unaffected. On a couple of other forums that I found, most of the talk from GTI folks was about how to turn it off. The more I think about it, the more I think that I'll keep my car the way it is, whether on or off. The things I might want to change about handling are more mechanical (I would want to reduce some body roll, use some stiffer bushings, and maybe do something to reduce the float on larger bumps).


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jbg7474 said:


> I found this article on wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver_Steering_Recommendation It would seem to indicate that DSR only comes into play when a skid is imminent, and that implies that normal to moderately aggressive driving would be unaffected. On a couple of other forums that I found, most of the talk from GTI folks was about how to turn it off. The more I think about it, the more I think that I'll keep my car the way it is, whether on or off. The things I might want to change about handling are more mechanical (I would want to reduce some body roll, use some stiffer bushings, and maybe do something to reduce the float on larger bumps).


The beauty of Wikipedia, or maybe not so much, is the fact that anyone, and I do mean anyone, can add to it or take away from it.

It is by far, not the last word in anything.

Taken with a grain of salt, it can be used as absolute fact. :laugh: But........the operative term here is, "Grain of Salt".


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

DavidPaul said:


> The beauty of Wikipedia, or maybe not so much, is the fact that anyone, and I do mean anyone, can add to it or take away from it.
> 
> It is by far, not the last word in anything.
> 
> Taken with a grain of salt, it can be used as absolute fact. :laugh: But........the operative term here is, "Grain of Salt".


Indeed, but it does fit with Carguy10's experience when he first turned on DSR: no change under less than traction-limited scenarios.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jbg7474 said:


> Indeed, but it does fit with Carguy10's experience when he first turned on DSR: no change under less than traction-limited scenarios.


However, I don't consider side wind conditions at speed a traction problem. Although, in a certain sense, I suppose it could be. I definitely find that active DSR helps the above. And believe me, in my neck of the woods in early spring, wind is definitely a factor for a couple of weeks.

Steering wheel correction seems to be required less during these scenarios.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> However, I don't consider side wind conditions at speed a traction problem. Although, in a certain sense, I suppose it could be. I definitely find that active DSR helps the above. And believe me, in my neck of the woods in early spring, wind is definitely a factor for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Steering wheel correction seems to be required less during these scenarios.


I agree with you. The roads have been very windy here lately and the CC seems to be handling crosswinds better now since I engaged the DSR than before it was engaged. 

However not much of a change during normal driving unless I hit some very uneven road surfaces on the highway in which the DSR seems to keep the CC from wandering as much as before I engaged it.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> I found this article on wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver_Steering_Recommendation It would seem to indicate that DSR only comes into play when a skid is imminent, and that implies that normal to moderately aggressive driving would be unaffected. On a couple of other forums that I found, most of the talk from GTI folks was about how to turn it off. The more I think about it, the more I think that I'll keep my car the way it is, whether on or off. The things I might want to change about handling are more mechanical (I would want to reduce some body roll, use some stiffer bushings, and maybe do something to reduce the float on larger bumps).


The GTI guys like to autocross their cars, so they are always looking for ways to turn-off any electronic traction aids like ESP,DSR,XSR,etc., because they want 100 percent complete control of their cars' handling on the road courses. 

It had nothing to do with the DSR being a bad feature.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Admittedly, I'm a noob. But I'm convinced that I feel these two features listed here: active return (this one is actually listed in the 2013 CC brochure) and crosswind compensation (which also works on crowned roads). Whether those things have anything to do with DSR, I dunno, I guess I have to trust the judgment of people who know their cars much better than I know mine after two weeks. I'm still looking for excuses to go drive mine, so I am glad that you guys are enjoying yours too.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Carguy10 said:


> Please keep us posted on what you find because some 2013 owners has the DSR on by default and some like yourself do not.


Manufacture date according to the sill tag is 4/13.

The brand new car I just bought is already a year old. lol


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jbg7474 said:


> Admittedly, I'm a noob. But I'm convinced that I feel these two features listed here: active return (this one is actually listed in the 2013 CC brochure) and crosswind compensation (which also works on crowned roads). Whether those things have anything to do with DSR, I dunno, I guess I have to trust the judgment of people who know their cars much better than I know mine after two weeks. I'm still looking for excuses to go drive mine, so I am glad that you guys are enjoying yours too.


Are your trying to say, 'It is all in the eyes of the beholder'? Okay, I will go along with that. 

If it makes me happy, it is the real deal. That's my story and I am sticking to it. :laugh:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Manufacture date according to the sill tag is 4/13.
> 
> The brand new car I just bought is already a year old. lol


Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

DavidPaul said:


> Are your trying to say, 'It is all in the eyes of the beholder'? Okay, I will go along with that.


Yes, I think?  I am also trying to maintain that my car has these two functions, active return and crosswind compensation, despite the evidence that it probably does not have DSR enabled. For what it's worth, I found this learning material on VW EPS: Electromechanical Power Steering self study. I thought it was pretty interesting. But I'll stop derailing the thread now.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Yes, I think?  I am also trying to maintain that my car has these two functions, active return and crosswind compensation, despite the evidence that it probably does not have DSR enabled. For what it's worth, I found this learning material on VW EPS: Electromechanical Power Steering self study. I thought it was pretty interesting. But I'll stop derailing the thread now.


No, please keep adding more information to the tread please.:thumbup: 

Thank for the informative link, however the link goes to a glossary not a self-study


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Carguy10 said:


> No, please keep adding more information to the tread please.:thumbup:
> 
> Thank for the informative link, however the link goes to a glossary not a self-study


Oops! Sorry about that, try this one: http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_317.pdf


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Yes, I think?  I am also trying to maintain that my car has these two functions, active return and crosswind compensation, despite the evidence that it probably does not have DSR enabled. For what it's worth, I found this learning material on VW EPS: Electromechanical Power Steering self study. I thought it was pretty interesting. But I'll stop derailing the thread now.


It is from people adding stuff that we learn. Keep it going :thumbup:

I think the difference between 0 and 2 is that it stops the dead feeling of the steering. It is almost like the steering reacts quicker to inputs from the steering wheel.

I drove my neighbours car today on various roads and the difference between 0 and 2 is quite big. The reason I drove his car and not mine is because his car has is standard.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Update!! As mentioned before, 2.0T owners may want to hold off on engaging the DSR if their CC has it off by default because a couple of 2013 CC 2.0T owners are stating that they are receiving module scan errors when they activated DSR. 

I know that DSR works well on my 2010 3.6 VR6 model with no problems, and it seems to help my CC perform a little better during spirited driving. 

However, I do not know about the 2.0T models compatibility with DSR, so again I recommend that 2.0T owners do some more in-dept research before they activate DSR. Especially, the 2013 CC 2.0T and newer owners.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Carguy10 said:


> Update!! As mentioned before, 2.0T owners may want to hold off on engaging the DSR if their CC has it off by default because a couple of 2013 CC 2.0T owners are stating that they are receiving module scan errors when they activated DSR.
> 
> I know that DSR works well on my 2010 3.6 VR6 model with no problems, and it seems to help my CC perform a little better during spirited driving.
> 
> However, I do not know about the 2.0T models compatibility with DSR, so again I recommend that 2.0T owners do some more in-dept research before they activate DSR. Especially, the 2013 CC 2.0T and newer owners.


I have the ABS module error. But no dash lights on. When I was at my dealer for a new intake manifold, I asked them about it and they said their scan tool did not show any problem. Peculiar indeed. I'm curious if switching DSR off will cause the fault to be removed, but I'm not bothered by it to any great extent.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

dcbc said:


> I have the ABS module error. But no dash lights on. When I was at my dealer for a new intake manifold, I asked them about it and they said their scan tool did not show any problem. Peculiar indeed. I'm curious if switching DSR off will cause the fault to be removed, but I'm not bothered by it to any great extent.


One of the other members had the same problem and stated that he fixed it by disabling the DSR.

In this link, the OP received help from Ross-tech experts to solve the ABS error that appear when scanning in his 2013 CC 2.0T. According to one of the experts the ABS error could be from not correctly enabling the DSR feature in both the ABS module and the steering assist module. 

This seems to be a 2.0T problem only, because I do not have that error appear during my scans on my 3.6 with the DSR enabled.

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?426-03-ABS-Brakes-Status-Malfunction-0010


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> One of the other members had the same problem and stated that he fixed it by disabling the DSR.
> 
> In this link, the OP received help from Ross-tech experts to solve the ABS error that appear when scanning in his 2013 CC 2.0T. According to one of the experts the ABS error could be from not correctly enabling the DSR feature in both the ABS module and the steering assist module.
> 
> ...


Yes, it appears that in the 2.0T, at least with mine, the ABS module does not have the capability of recoding to activate DSR. Only the Steering Assist can be recoded but not both.

Perhaps this is something that Ross-Tech will be able to solve or perhaps it is something that is just not possible with the 2.0T vehicles.

If anyone is interested, follow my posts in the Ross-Tech forum under "Car Repair Support", "03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010" . For the moment, Uwe Ross is unable to answer my question about this perceived problem although Dana at Ross-Tech recommends that I keep the DSR inactive so as to alleviate the malfunction code in #03, ABS Brakes..

http://forums.ross-tech.com/forum.php


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Carguy10 said:


> One of the other members had the same problem and stated that he fixed it by disabling the DSR.
> 
> In this link, the OP received help from Ross-tech experts to solve the ABS error that appear when scanning in his 2013 CC 2.0T. According to one of the experts the ABS error could be from not correctly enabling the DSR feature in both the ABS module and the steering assist module.
> 
> ...


I saw that, and I may just disable mine as well. It's still pretty perplexing to me, however, that VW does not see a fault in that module with their scan. But I'm probably not going to bother with much more investigation and will likely disable it again at some point.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

I enabled this on my 3.6 4mo on Tuesday and WOW what a difference it has made in the corners. Who ever has said the steering is tooooo stiff at low speeds must have twigs for arms... Try driving a E39 540i, you'll have Poppeye arms in no time


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

markcorrado1 said:


> I enabled this on my 3.6 4mo on Tuesday and WOW what a difference it has made in the corners. Who ever has said the steering is tooooo stiff at low speeds must have twigs for arms... Try driving a E39 540i, you'll have Poppeye arms in no time


After having disabled mine on my 2.0T due to apparent incompatibility, I don't know if it's in my head, but I swear I can feel a difference in the steering. Makes me wonder if it does something, but the ECU just throws a code that is not indicative of an actual issue. On other things, if you can't do it, you can't do it. This seems to be one of those instances of you can do it, but apparently it (ticking the box) doesn't actually do anything. 

Am I misunderstanding this?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

dcbc said:


> After having disabled mine on my 2.0T due to apparent incompatibility, I don't know if it's in my head, but I swear I can feel a difference in the steering. Makes me wonder if it does something, but the ECU just throws a code that is not indicative of an actual issue. On other things, if you can't do it, you can't do it. This seems to be one of those instances of you can do it, but apparently it (ticking the box) doesn't actually do anything.
> 
> Am I misunderstanding this?


Isn't by default disabled on 2.0T model? Did you enable then disable it? And now you actually experience the difference? o.o


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> Isn't by default disabled on 2.0T model? Did you enable then disable it? And now you actually experience the difference? o.o


Yes. It is disabled by default. I enabled it, felt like it made the steering feel improved. However, scans revealed a fault in the ABS module. I disabled it, and the fault disappeared. With it disabled, I, again, experience the difference.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Interesting...I need some VAGCOMer close to me..the vag locator doesn't help much lol. :laugh: Maybe I should invest my own cable. :laugh:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> Interesting...I need some VAGCOMer close to me..the vag locator doesn't help much lol. :laugh: Maybe I should invest my own cable. :laugh:


When you consider that most dealers and independent mechanics charge a $90+ diagnostic fee, I'd say I've saved more than the cost of the cable for the times I have take my car in for issues. I always take a scan with me.


----------

